# Unser Star für Oslo (usfo)



## refload (23. Februar 2010)

Moin Leute,

ich mach gerade Daily in WOW und schau nebenbei Unser Star für Oslo 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 schaut das noch wer? Ich finde das ja mal weit besser als Popstars, DSDS usw.

Wen findet Ihr am besten???

Ich finde ja Christian Durstewitz am besten ^^. Wäre cool den nach Oslo zu schicken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was meint ihr? Votet doch mal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (23. Februar 2010)

Bringt doch nix. Da werden wir nochmal letzter. Wir müssten etablierte Stars nach Oslo bringen und nicht irgend so einen 0815. Aber halt, Deutschland hat ja nichts an Sängern zu bieten :/.
Mir ist es egal wer gewinnt. Werden eh wieder Letzter.


----------



## LordofDemons (23. Februar 2010)

Lena Meyer-Landrut  (1 Stimmen [100%]

so !


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (23. Februar 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Bringt doch nix. Da werden wir nochmal letzter. Wir müssten etablierte Stars nach Oslo bringen und nicht irgend so einen 0815. Aber halt, Deutschland hat ja nichts an Sängern zu bieten :/.
> Mir ist es egal wer gewinnt. Werden eh wieder Letzter.



Doch durchaus
Stephan Weidner zb
aber der lässt sich nich zu sowas herab


----------



## Bloodletting (23. Februar 2010)

Rammstein ... würde locker gewinnen.
Aber (zum Glück) ebenfalls eine Band, die sich nicht auf sowas herab lässt.


----------



## LordofDemons (23. Februar 2010)

sowas würd ich da gern mal hören

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o046X6ZN2rk

ok der kerl ist nicht wirklich gut aber es wär mal was anderes 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Teal (23. Februar 2010)

Mache ich mich unbeliebt wenn ich sage: Was ist USFO und wer sind die Leute aus der Umfrage...?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich kann derartigem Kram immer noch nichts abgewinnen... Wobei es schon sehr lustig war, als Knorkator anno 2000 beim Vorentscheid des Grand Prix Eurovision de la Chanso Eurovision Song Contest angetreten sind. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (23. Februar 2010)

Knorkator hätten die Budo sowas von gerockt da wett ich drauf :<


----------



## Selor Kiith (23. Februar 2010)

Entweder die mit den größten Brüsten oder die, die aussieht als wäre sie am einfachsten flachzulegen... was soll sonst bei sowas rauskommen?


----------



## Fiqqsaw (23. Februar 2010)

Heaven Shall Burn?
Neaera?
Blind Guardian?
Equilibrium?

Nur ein paar Beispiele für MEINEN Star für Oslo!


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (23. Februar 2010)

Selor schrieb:


> Entweder die mit den größten Brüsten oder die, die aussieht als wäre sie am einfachsten flachzulegen... was soll sonst bei sowas rauskommen?



Was eine hat große Brüste?! Wieso hat mir das keiner gesagt?!


----------



## Thoor (23. Februar 2010)

(vernünfitge) Möglichkeiten wären für Deutschland

- Onkelz (leider nichtmehr aktiv)
- Der W
- Die Toten Hosen
- Die Ärzte
- Unheilig
- Rammstein
- Rage (waren glaub ich schonmal ne)

ob man die Bands jetzt mag oder nicht sei dahingestellt, jedenfalls haben die alleine durch ihr Prestige eine massiv grössere Chance...


----------



## Selor Kiith (23. Februar 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Was eine Hat große Brüste?! Wieso hat mri das keiner gesagt?!



Keine Ahnung aber bei sowas werden in die Shows entweder nur total abgewrackte bemitleidenswerte Kreaturen oder Quotenfänger eingeladen... und Brüste und Leicht flachlegen sind immernoch die besten Quotenfänger 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoor (23. Februar 2010)

@Selor, da die Sendung Raab "gehört" und er das Szepter in der Hand hat gewinnt wohl die, die am liebsten die Beine breit macht, Raab will ja auch was von haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (23. Februar 2010)

Das fällt dann unter "Leicht flachzulegen" ^^


----------



## LordofDemons (23. Februar 2010)

Fiqqsaw schrieb:


> Heaven Shall Burn?
> Neaera?
> Blind Guardian?
> Equilibrium?
> ...



Neaera ist ne deutsche Band :OOOO

goil!


----------



## LordofDemons (23. Februar 2010)

Selor schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung aber bei sowas werden in die Shows entweder nur total abgewrackte bemitleidenswerte Kreaturen oder Quotenfänger eingeladen... und Brüste und Leicht flachlegen sind immernoch die besten Quotenfänger
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



oder drogenwracks die jetzt alles besser machen wollen im leben die dann im günstigsten fall auch leicht flach zu legen sind


----------



## Haxxler (24. Februar 2010)

Bloodletting schrieb:


> Rammstein ... würde locker gewinnen.
> Aber (zum Glück) ebenfalls eine Band, die sich nicht auf sowas herab lässt.



Das habe ich mir auch schon überlegt. Lustig wäre es ja schon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich mein, wenn da schon sowas wie Lordi gewinnt. Wieviel würden dann wohl erst für Rammstein anrufen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bloodletting (24. Februar 2010)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> Neaera ist ne deutsche Band :OOOO
> 
> goil!



OMG ...
Du hast das nicht gewusst? o.o

*enttäuscht ist*


----------



## LordofDemons (24. Februar 2010)

Bloodletting schrieb:


> OMG ...
> Du hast das nicht gewusst? o.o
> 
> *enttäuscht ist*



mankann nicht alles wissen


----------



## Fiqqsaw (24. Februar 2010)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> mankann nicht alles wissen



Sollte man aber, Münsters beste Band 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Caliban sind auch deutsch, das weisst du? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (24. Februar 2010)

Fiqqsaw schrieb:


> Caliban sind auch deutsch, das weisst du?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



das wusste ich


----------



## Carcharoth (25. Februar 2010)

Irgendwie schweift ihr vom Thema ab...


----------



## Haxxler (25. Februar 2010)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Irgendwie schweift ihr vom Thema ab...



Weil jeder die Schnauze voll hat, von solchen Castingshows. Wobei ich dem Raab mehr zutraue, als dem Bohlen. Aber beim Grand Prix reißen wir doch sowieso nichts.


----------



## Asayur (26. Februar 2010)

Haxxler schrieb:


> Weil jeder die Schnauze voll hat, von solchen Castingshows. Wobei ich dem Raab mehr zutraue, als dem Bohlen. Aber beim Grand Prix reißen wir doch sowieso nichts.


Es sind weniger die Castingshows an sich, als Masse und Qualität selbiger, ob Popstars, DSDS, USFO, Germany's/Austria's/Weissdergeierwoher's next Topschönheitschirurgenrente oder was es sonst noch alles gibt,
es gibt zu viele, die ausserdem noch zu schlecht sind, "Das Supertalent" war gar nichtmal so übel, bis auf Bohlen und The Next Uri Geller fand ich sogar ziemlich klasse (ja ich weiss Fake und so blubb), aber pro Jahr zwischen 1 und gefühlten 
100 gefloppten "Superstars" die zu Sup...penköchen degradiert werden gehen einem so dermassen auf den Keks, dass ich alleine bei der Werbung schon das unbändige Bedürfniss habe einen schweren möglichst stumpfen Gegenstand von 2m Entfernung mit einer hochgezüchteten Kartoffelkanone gegen meinen Fernseher zu schiessen...

Btt: Wenn ich ehrlich bin, ist mir ziemlich egal wer gewinnt, wer Oslo gewinnt steht damit nämlich noch lange nicht fest, aber eigentlich sollte man meinen, dass nach Lordis grossem Auftritt auch die anderen Länder langsam mutiger werden,
aber nix, nada, null, jedes jahr die gleich talentierten Hanseln, die ihre Lieder abklappern, bis auf ein paar Perlen, die meist aus den nordischen Regionen (wie auch sehr viele andere gute Bands 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) stammen ist nicht viel mit Bereicherung meines Musikwissens...


----------

